# Marine Parade, Dover



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I suppose may of us must have seen references to the overnight parking available there, and quite a few have been there, but I looked today and nobody has put an entry in the "sites" database. Can somebody who has been there please do an entry in the database and confirm here, for which he / she will get multiple "thanks" points  

Also has anybody used "The White cliffs of Dover" national trust parking for overnighting? Do they mind? Are the gates shut at a particular time? I ask because in the NT book it specifies parking for motorhomes separately, and wondered whether overnighting is tolerated.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm on the case.

Edit..Done subject to vetting.

All we need now is when it comes up for a few other users to add a site review (A little used MHF option)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete, I'll look out for it on the d.base


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought someone said parking was no longer allowed on Marine Parade?


Hilary


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*No Parking at Dover?*



Walmer said:


> I thought someone said parking was no longer allowed on Marine Parade?Hilary


Is this true?

We were going to park up there afternoon Monday to wait a very late ferry.

Any updated info or advice would be welcomed.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just rung Dover Council to find out. 

Motorcaravan parking is allowed at the Western Docks end of the seafront. Cost £4 for up to an 8 hour period. 

I would suggest though using the more secure off road Canterbury Old Dover Road Park and Ride motor caravan parking facility. £2 for up to 24 hours with a water supply and waste dumping facilities. This is approximately 20 minutes drive from Dover docks down the A2. 

The only drawback is that the entry gate closes 8.30 pm, (a hour after the last bus leaves for the city) and opens at 7 am (when the first bus arrives) but there is a 24 hour exit. The £2 includes unlimited bus rides to and from the city for a driver and up to 6 passengers.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the Info*

As always questions are answered so quickly in her ... what a fount of knowledge.

We will certainly consider the Canterbury Option.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

so is it true you cannot park on the parade,as we are goning down next monday to meet mandy & dave and every 1 else,ready for the crossing the day after to france


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We overnight parked on the far end of Marine Parade last January, there were a couple of other vans there & although a police car came by several times during the evening they never stopped & we had no problems . . subject to any further info we will be again overnighting prior to the ferry for the April France rally


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

we visited the National Trust White Cliffs last year for the day..they close the gates at 18:00hrs. This was middle of July. We parked OK with the motorhome but it is only 5.6 Mtrs long. Would think that anything much longer would be a problem, unless there is other parking areas we didnt see

regards

Geoff


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Monsi,

As I said in my last posting, after checking with Dover District Council this afternoon, I confirm that you CAN park on the seafront at Dover at the Western Docks end by the clock tower !


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

There are specific areas designated for caravan/MH parking at the Western Dock end of Marine Parade.
We had no problems last year or in February this year, you need to check the meter for times when you need a parking ticket - from what I remember it's free from 6pm to 8am.

We will be back checking for ourselves in May  

Neil


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Neil

Any chance of you adding your photo to the Marine Parade entry on the campsite database >>>Here<<<

And you are correct about it being free overnight


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Cracking photo!.. that's just where we park for the night. The gap in the buildings behind the motorhome, leads to a subway for an easy stroll into the Town itself, the Ferry terminal is out of camera shot at the far right hand side of the image approx half a mile away, there is a dual carriageway system in operation, so when leaving marine parade, you have to join the flow of traffic coming from the right and do a full circuit of the roundabout.

regards MnD


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks M&D for the compliments!

The dramatic light was actually a storm brewing and nothing to do with with my photographic skills  

Pete......have uploaded photo to the campsite database!!

Neil


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We usually park about the Best West hotel end of Marine Parade and will be tomorrow evening. If anyone else is there we might see you.

If not will see some in France on the rally.


----------

